# Skript in Flexible 2008 zyklisch aufrufen



## Earny (4 August 2010)

Hallo,

ich will einen Skript zyklisch aufrufen, z.B. jede Sekunde einmal.
Dazu habe ich den Erfassungszylus der Variable auf 1 s gestellt und rufe bei Wertänderung der Variable den Skript auf. Das klappt auch.
Das Dumme ist nur, wenn die Variable keine Wertänderung erfährt (Messwert bleibt konstant), wird der Skript nicht aufgerufen.
Ich will aber den Skript ständig mit einem zeitlichen Abstand von 1 s aufrufen. Wie geht'n das?

Gruß
Earny


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2010)

Hallo Earny,
ja das geht, erstelle eine Variabel in Flexibel die du an deinen
Taktmerker in der Steuerung hängst. Diese Variabel stellst du in
Flex auf zyklisch fortlaufend ein und hängst an den Ereignis Wertänderung
dein Script.

gruß Helmut


----------

